# what rhinestones to use



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi All,
I am an embroiderer in the UK looking to get into rhinestone decoration.
I will probably buy the TRW software but I am not sure what to look for when it comes to rhinestones. We don't seem to have any suppliers in the uk and if I can find somewhere how do I know the quality of the stone is good. I know it probably comes with experience but if anybody could point me in the right direction that would be great.I will order some sticky flock to be shipped as we cannot get it over here so am willing to ship some stones along with it to get me started but which ones to start???


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I buy mine from shineart Korean 10ss clear are the most popular, always consistent, I don't know if they carry stickyflock or not. Also don't forget transfer tape, I use the silicone myself it's a little more pricey but it is a much better tape than any I have tried. Good luck


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

debragander said:


> Hi All,
> We don't seem to have any suppliers in the uk and if I can find somewhere how do I know the quality of the stone is good.


You are quite right to try to find good quality supplier. It is quite a complicated task for beginners.

Shine art is an old supplier and they have all kinds of materials, ranging from all price levels. You better ask detailedly on the prices when it comes to rhinestones and choose the best price-quality ones instead of only focusing on prices.

And may I ask what machine are you using to make the templates?


----------



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I plan to brush by hand to start. I am an embroiderer but also do vinyl print so I have a Graphtec ce5000-60. We do have a supplier who I get vinyl from and they do some rhinestone supplies but only have 1 kind of stone, I have nothing to compare it's quality too so this is why I will ship some various ones over so I can compare. Everything is so expensive here so it may be worth my while to ship for a better quality stone. I also want the sticky flock which I can't get here. Seems we're so behind in the rhinestone world. I live in the city of Brighton and hove and there is nothing here but there a lot of dance schools etc. I work alone so am not looking to sell loads and loads but it will be nice to have the change and do something different. I will also be doing the glitter flake as have done a few already and they prove popular.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't think Shine Art sells outside the US. At least that is what one of my Canadian customer's told me.

I heard DMC stones were nice. They ship from Korea, I think.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know if they are the same, (logo looks the same) if not I would contact Shineart USA and ask.
Shineart Co., Ltd, South Korea


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Shineart mainly focuses within the States, but you can try to see if they ship to the UK. 

DMC hmmm, I think they have their name in Machine Cut Rhinestones. Those are the ones with bright shine. But they contain much much lead to gain the luster. And maybe you need to check your local laws about lead tolerance in clothes first?

That's just my personal experience.

And good luck to you Debbie!


----------



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for all of your comments. I am looking to put an order in the new year and the companies you have named will be my first port of call. Very excited for the new venture, no doubt I will have lots of questions for you guys. Amazing site, amazing helpful people. thankyou in advance.
Debbie


----------

